

Help Tipjoy (YC W08) change non profit fundraising - ivankirigin
http://pistachioconsulting.com/well-wishes-2-you/

======
ivankirigin
We're really excited about this. If you can really raise tens of thousands of
dollars like this, it could really change how non-profits operate. The
payments are public and broadcast on Twitter, which is also really cool.

~~~
bprater
Is there a way to do this anonymously?

~~~
ivankirigin
You can give on tipjoy anonymously. Give the the url twitter.com/wellwishes

------
halo
Laudable goal and all, but isn't "Change non-profit fundraising" a little
overdramatic?

~~~
ivankirigin
Not so much. Thousands giving <$10 on a public broadcasting platform like
twitter is very different than, say, large corporations giving many, many
thousands. The latter is pretty common, and about to tank with this economy.

Most people could part with a few bucks without a problem. This kind of tool
will help direct that.

Besides, I wanted people to click on the link :-P

~~~
halo
But thousands already give <$10 to good causes on hugely popular sites like
Justgiving or Chipin.

~~~
ivankirigin
There really isn't an established micropayments player, and there isn't really
an established social giving engine. Both are innovations in Tipjoy.

~~~
ivankirigin
Ohh yeah, you can also make the donation from SMS if you have twitter hooked
up. That's kind of a big deal. Think of a rally.

------
fallentimes
This is going to be an awesome experiment - count me in.

------
kajecounterhack
[http://blog.clickpass.com/2008/12/19/clickpass-is-being-
acqu...](http://blog.clickpass.com/2008/12/19/clickpass-is-being-acquired/)

------
bprater
Dean Kamen had a really cool water purifier. I wonder if it'll ever hit the
streets. And how it competes with this solution.

------
paul9290
I stumbled onto that ladies twitter page per EV and thought what a great way
of promoting your service!

------
LukeG
sweet, sweet idea. I'm with you.

------
Eliezer
I can't see this site.

~~~
ivankirigin
You mean the page doesn't load?

~~~
Eliezer
Well, it loads now. Previously I was getting a DNS error (all other tested
sites working fine).

------
pasbesoin
Totally off the top of my head, and without familiarity with TipJoy:

"Capture the Moment"

My contribution, if any, might be a catch phrase for the idea, whether with
regard to a non-profit activity, journalism, or something else. "Capture the
moment". We all know that moment, when we are particularly moved. It doesn't
last, at least not in intensity. Facilitating a "positive" outcome seems likes
a potential business.

My impression is with TipJoy, one can make a small contribution immediately,
eliminating the hesitation around picking which worthy causes to contribute to
(at the $20, $50, $100, whatever "level"). Also that one can maintain control
of contributions by limiting funding of the account and/or by viewing
summarized activity there.

Do I have that right?

Finally, just having read a story about print news' continued demise, I'll
ask: What about a similar contribution model for good reporting? After a
particularly good read, I might be willing to toss are dollar or two in the
direction of the author/publisher. I know, micropayments are hardly a new
idea. This is another market that TipJoy is after?

Thanks. I'm intrigued now to learn more about TipJoy.

